# Wow have they grown!



## PotterWatch (Feb 1, 2013)

Our boys are almost six months old now.  For a while it didn't seem like they were growing a whole lot and then all of a sudden it seemed like they got huge overnight.  They tower over our shepherd mix now.

Nine weeks old when I picked them up.  They had the run of the back of my van for the many hours it took to get home and they were very good boys.







One of their first times hanging out in the pasture.






I think they were about 12wks in this picture.  They had just finished playing in puddles.  It's amazing how they get so dirty and then they dry off and the dirt just shakes right out!






A little less than four months old in these pictures.











Between four and five months in these:











And the pictures I took today.  Just under six months old (Pongo refused to stay upright, choosing instead to flop over for belly rubs anytime the camera was out):


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2013)

Isn't it sweet to go through and see how they've grown! They are adorable still!    

Thanks for the pics... we live for pics... especially LGD pics... well also goat pics and sheep pics and llama pics... and....

What are their names??


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 1, 2013)

Padfoot and Pongo.  Pongo is the one with the mask, though of course it is much lighter now than it was when he was really little.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh, I do remember now! My boys were similar. Badgers markings have faded considerably but he still has some around the eyes where "D" didn't have much to begin with, and has hardly anything now.

Sp how are they doing with their charges! I bet you love them more each day!


----------



## Grazer (Feb 2, 2013)

They are so adorable! I always like looking at then and now pictures!
It will be fun to watch them grow


----------

